# Sources: Mayor Thomas M. Menino won't seek re-election



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mayor Thomas M. Menino will put an end to rampant speculation about his political future today, when he is expected to  announce he will not seek a sixth term, telling the Herald it's been the "hardest" decision he's had to make in his  remarkable 20-year career as the city's chief executive.
"It's a very difficult decision," a humble and reflective Menino told the Herald in an exclusive sit-down at City Hall yesterday. "It's a hard decision - the hardest in my career, the hardest of my life."

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio...s_mayor_thomas_m_menino_wont_seek_re_election


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Yay! Mumbles has finally made ONE right decision.


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

Is his SON still in the force?
Will he PROMOTE him before he leaves?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hallelujah!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

He's been an alcatraz around the neck of the city for too long!
I'll be selling tickets outside the Crystal Palace to watch the Command Staff jumping from windows...
Sucks the BPPA is in arbitration and could end up with 2 3yr deals. That would lock them up for the election-they coulda been a contenda!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Puhweez hep yousef to coffee over der in the coffee urinal. It hex bewn my puhwezure to be yur marble mouthed mayher for soo wong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

All good things must come to an end. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Actually, it is his second, the first being, not allowing flaggers in the City.
> 
> Don't you mean Flaggahs!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, hit the road, the sooner the better.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Big city mayors are one of the reasons I support term limits for every elected position at every level in the United States.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

So the curtain will finally close on the Menino kingdom? Freaking guy was untouchable...despite all the boob decisions he made, the masses kept reelecting him like some kind of Pavlovian dog.


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

Killjoy said:


> So the curtain will finally close on the Menino kingdom? Freaking guy was untouchable...despite all the boob decisions he made, the masses kept reelecting him like some kind of Pavlovian dog.


Is he any DIFFERENT than all the other DEMORATS?
This is MASS remember?
I heard that "UNCLE TOMMY" is on his way to "SAINTHOOD"...a statue is allready being
ordered...any TRUTH to that?
Be Safe!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Killjoy said:


> So the curtain will finally close on the Menino kingdom? Freaking guy was untouchable...despite all the boob decisions he made, the masses kept reelecting him like some kind of Pavlovian dog.


Watch how quickly Fast Eddie Markey gets elected to the Senate, where he'll become yet another rubber stamp for Harry Reid. The zombies of MA would elect Charles Manson to political office if he was the only (D) candidate on the ballot.

I'm unenrolled, so I can take whatever ballot I want in the primary, so I'm going Democrat and voting for Steve Lynch. As Howie Carr said, I want the maximum number of chances to knock out Markey.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Desert Storm said:


> Is he any DIFFERENT than all the other DEMORATS?
> This is MASS remember?
> I heard that "UNCLE TOMMY" is on his way to "SAINTHOOD"...a statue is allready being
> ordered...any TRUTH to that?
> Be Safe!!!


I'm just wondering how long before a school, highway, or downtown building is named after him. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

My choice.....School


----------



## magician (May 27, 2009)

A school is not large enough. My guess is it will be less than a month before the idiot Democrat politicians in this state propose renaming the Boston Common after that boob.


----------



## Desert Storm (Feb 19, 2013)

mtc said:


> Public restroom.


Public Restroom @ the Boston Common Garage!!!
Just 1 urinal... NO MORE!!!


----------

